# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ما كان لله دام واتصل وما كان لغير الله انقطع وانفصل ...

## الشيخ سمير التركماني

*ما كان لله دام واتصل وما كان لغير الله انقطع وانفصل*

قال تعالى : ( الْأَخِلَّاء يَوْمَئِذٍ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ إِلَّا الْمُتَّقِينَ ) .( الزخرف : 67 )
وهى تجمع بين المتحابين من أهلها حين تنقلب كل صداقة
ومحبة الى عداوة ومشاقة 
قال الزمخشرى :
تتقطع فى ذلك اليوم كل خلة بين المتخالين فى غير ذات الله 
وتنقلب عداوة ومقتاً إلا خلة المتصادقين فى الله فإنها الخلة الباقية
المزدادة قوة إذا رأوا ثواب التحاب فى الله تعالى والتباغض فى الله 
وقيل : إلا المتقين والمجتنبين أخلاء السوء . 
فالمتقون هم الذين تدوم محبتهم وخلتهم كما قيل :
ما كان لله دام واتصل وما كان لغير الله انقطع وانفصل

اللهم اني اسألك حبك وحب من يحبك وحباً يقربنا اليك يا ارحم الراحمين .

----------

